# Help with my first toad



## Chisel (Oct 18, 2019)

The wife n I just bought our first class A diesel pusher and we want to get a small vehicle that can be flat towed (no dolly) .
We would be grateful if someone could give us advice on what will work good and also what to avoid 
          Thank you


----------



## Solongsofar (Oct 30, 2019)

I am going through some issues myself. I have a 2016 Thor with A V10 ford gas engine. It has an 8000 lb hitch. does that mean I should be able to haul my 2017 Silverado that weighs 7200. I thought so. So I spend $1500.00 on the equipment to haul it. I researched a little more and found out that 2 things you need to consider when selecting a toad.
1 gross weight of your motor home,
2 the combined weight of your completely loaded unit and the toad.
let me put some numbers down. 
GVWR 22000
CGVWR 26000
= 4000lb toad. 
All this information will be located on the unit. Also there are many toads  out there and everyone has a different opinions on what you should have. I would first decide how do you want to haul your toad. Flat tow, ( I prefer this ) trailer or dolly. 
flat Towing you will have to insure that transmission can be put in neutral and just not the shifting lever. My Silverado has a  location on my switch that I can place it in complete neutral for flat towing. I haul a ford ranger standard.
You have lots to consider.  now all this will confuse a lot of people. On a side note while posting this I have been on the phone with the dealer and I am trading my Silverado in for a Colorado


----------

